# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Có 1 rổ khớp nối cần bán bớt .

## Nam CNC

----Gần đây ít đi chợ, mà đi chợ cũng chẳng muốn mua cái gì, chán , lôi ra cái đống để dành đem ra bán kiếm lời mua sữa cho chính em uống , dạo này thèm sữa hehehehe.




      *  Giá cả từ 150-200-250K cho 1 em japan.

      * Cứ cho em cụ thể kích thước em báo giá cụ thể trên đây luôn.... và lâu lắm mới dùng lại câu này , không mua đừng nói lời đắng cay, các bác mua được giá rẻ thì cứ tự xài , dư thì đem lên đây bán nhé , chế mắc rẻ em quánh bỏ xừ . 

 ---- Nam 0908415648

----------

cnc300

----------


## anhxco

> ----Gần đây ít đi chợ, mà đi chợ cũng chẳng muốn mua cái gì, chán , lôi ra cái đống để dành đem ra bán kiếm lời mua sữa cho chính em uống , dạo này thèm sữa hehehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>       *  Giá cả từ 150-200-250K cho 1 em japan.
> 
>       * Cứ cho em cụ thể kích thước em báo giá cụ thể trên đây luôn.... và lâu lắm mới dùng lại câu này , không mua đừng nói lời đắng cay, các bác mua được giá rẻ thì cứ tự xài , dư thì đem lên đây bán nhé , chế mắc rẻ em quánh bỏ xừ . 
> 
>  ---- Nam 0908415648


Chào bác Nam!

em đang kiếm mấy cuopling nối vào motor 6,35 và 7mm thì phải, đầu kia nối vào 5 cái ray trước của bác mà e mới lấy lại từ Thắng ( em đo đc là 4.5mm). Không biết có chính xác không bác cho em solution với.
Thank bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

cốt 6.35 thì có 3 cái khớp nối nhỏ vừa cho nó, nhưng bên còn lại 4.5 thì phải tiện sơmi cho em nó rồi, tìm đâu ra khớp nối bé xíu đó được . Em đi đặt sơmi chổ ông thợ tiện thì tầm 20K 1 cái, còn không thì ngoài đó đặt bác Thắng tiện cho. 3 cái khớp nối đó thì giá 150K/1em.

----------


## anhxco

> cốt 6.35 thì có 3 cái khớp nối nhỏ vừa cho nó, nhưng bên còn lại 4.5 thì phải tiện sơmi cho em nó rồi, tìm đâu ra khớp nối bé xíu đó được . Em đi đặt sơmi chổ ông thợ tiện thì tầm 20K 1 cái, còn không thì ngoài đó đặt bác Thắng tiện cho. 3 cái khớp nối đó thì giá 150K/1em.


Cám ơn bác. Bác có loại7mm không. Nếu mua thì chắc e đặt bác làm luôn, Thắng dạo này thấy bận bịu với mấy con CNC lắm.

----------


## writewin

anh để lại cho em thêm mấy cái 8-8 nhé, cái đầu tiên phía trên bên tay trái ^^, chiều nay lôi bộ combo XY của cu bé tí ra coi thấy cần thêm 2 đến 4 em 8-8 ^^, rổ này em chỉ khoái 2 loại đầu tiên phía trên và và phía dưới bên trái thôi ah ^^

----------


## anhxco

> anh để lại cho em thêm mấy cái 8-8 nhé, cái đầu tiên phía trên bên tay trái ^^, chiều nay lôi bộ combo XY của cu bé tí ra coi thấy cần thêm 2 đến 4 em 8-8 ^^, rổ này em chỉ khoái 2 loại đầu tiên phía trên và và phía dưới bên trái thôi ah ^^


Thắng nghiệm thu máy thuận lợi không, khi nào về nhắn mình cái nha.

----------


## solero

Lão Nam cho em đặt nhiều chú 8-10, 8-12, 8-14. Có bao chú báo em luôn. Hàng ngon quá.

----------


## thehiena2

> ----Gần đây ít đi chợ, mà đi chợ cũng chẳng muốn mua cái gì, chán , lôi ra cái đống để dành đem ra bán kiếm lời mua sữa cho chính em uống , dạo này thèm sữa hehehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>       *  Giá cả từ 150-200-250K cho 1 em japan.
> 
>       * Cứ cho em cụ thể kích thước em báo giá cụ thể trên đây luôn.... và lâu lắm mới dùng lại câu này , không mua đừng nói lời đắng cay, các bác mua được giá rẻ thì cứ tự xài , dư thì đem lên đây bán nhé , chế mắc rẻ em quánh bỏ xừ . 
> 
>  ---- Nam 0908415648



Đặt hàng anh Nam nhé, ưu tiên bộn em.

----------


## anhxco

> Đặt hàng anh Nam nhé, ưu tiên bộn em.


Thầy Hiển phải không nhỉ?

----------


## writewin

@ anhco: dạ bàn giao máy rất thuận lợi ah, do máy em test rất kỹ trước khi giao rồi nên ko có vấn đề j sảy ra hết ah

@ hiển : ông mua  nhiều nhiều vào j mua có 2 cái vậy, mua nhiều có giảm giá đó, tối hôm wa anh nam nói mua 5 tặng 1 nữa đó


@ anh Nam tối wa gần đi ngủ rồi rag tỉnh gọi chk thầy hiển để thầy hiển rúc wa đay mua đó, pr tốt hehe, mấy cái em với anh nói hôm wa anh cộng thêm 4 cái 88 giúp em nữa nhé, 1 or 2 ngày nữa nhận tiền máy về em chuyển vào tài khoản vợ anh luôn ( số anh nam khổ nhất buôn bán mua giúp anh em mà bị vợ quản lý hết,)

----------


## maxx.side

Hi anh Nam có Khớp 6 - 8mm không để em 3 cái, dự án cái mini Datron bữa trước gôm hàng của anh chuẩn bị lên hình.

----------


## Nam CNC

----  Dạ từ từ em bị rối , nhiều quá, để em xác nhận , với WW là 10 cái như hôm qua nói chuyện
----  bác Anhco thì 3 bộ ( em tự xử cho bác sơmi 4.5mm )
---- Mấy cái Hiển chọn trên hình không phải là 8-8 đâu đó là 8-14
----  Solero , mấy cái 8-8 , 8-10 , em kiểm tra lại xem còn không , còn 8-14 chắc còn 2-3 cái , còn không thì em còn 3 cái 13-14 ( làm sơmi theo yêu cầu... mà thôi bác Long tự xử đi có máy ở nhà mà )

----------


## Nam CNC

6-8 thì không có , nhưng tìm cái nhỏ nhỏ phù hợp độ lại somi cho đúng kích thước .... Em không thích can thiệp trực tiếp lên khớp nối như khoan hay tiện vì khớp nối nó nhún nhún không kẹp định tâm được, nên làm sơmi sẻ rãnh là chuẩn nhất.

----------


## solero

Nhớ là phải để em với nha. Còn sơ mi thì em không khoái lắm he he

----------


## anhxco

> ----  Dạ từ từ em bị rối , nhiều quá, để em xác nhận , với WW là 10 cái như hôm qua nói chuyện
> ----  bác Anhco thì 3 bộ ( em tự xử cho bác sơmi 4.5mm )
> ---- Mấy cái Hiển chọn trên hình không phải là 8-8 đâu đó là 8-14
> ----  Solero , mấy cái 8-8 , 8-10 , em kiểm tra lại xem còn không , còn 8-14 chắc còn 2-3 cái , còn không thì em còn 3 cái 13-14 ( làm sơmi theo yêu cầu... mà thôi bác Long tự xử đi có máy ở nhà mà )


Em cần 4 bộ bác ạ, để e về đo coi chính xác bao nhiêu rôi nhắn lại bác, bác cho e cái giá mềm mềm luôn nhe, híc DIY chơi và đang khô máu.
Với lại em muốn hỏi bác về 5 bộ ray bác bán cho THắng bác co thông tin gì thêm không, hic e đang tính tháo cái motor của nó ra mà chịu không biết làm răng.
Thêm bác nhắn em cái TK luôn hí, có Đông Á thì tốt.

Thank bác

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ có 3 bộ thì báo cho bác 3 bộ thôi. 5 bộ kia thì em đã làm hết rồi, bác đừng có dại dột mà tháo động cơ ra, vì động cơ nó tích hợp với trục visme và có bạc đạn chặn rồi, tháo ra là độ lại thêm nhiều lắm, tổ tốn thêm tiền, còn bây giờ chỉ cần tính lại bộ gá động cơ hơi dài ra 1 xíu là xong.

----------


## anhxco

> em chỉ có 3 bộ thì báo cho bác 3 bộ thôi. 5 bộ kia thì em đã làm hết rồi, bác đừng có dại dột mà tháo động cơ ra, vì động cơ nó tích hợp với trục visme và có bạc đạn chặn rồi, tháo ra là độ lại thêm nhiều lắm, tổ tốn thêm tiền, còn bây giờ chỉ cần tính lại bộ gá động cơ hơi dài ra 1 xíu là xong.


Ok, thanks bác.

mà có 1,2 bộ gì đầy mất cái giá ổ bi phía ngoài động cơ, nên lúc quay nó hơi bị ma sát, cái nì giờ có cách nào khăc phục không bác.
Nếu bác còn 3 bộ thì tạm thời đặt 3 bộ đã.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái đó thì bác lấy miếng nhựa gì đó khoan lổ đúng bằng phi chỗ visme bi gá bạc đạn rồi bắt ốc cố định là được, phía đó chỉ làm nhiệm vụ định tâm cho cây visme bi khỏi phải rung lắc khi quay tốc độ cao thôi . Nếu chế được miếng nhôm gá bạc đạn vào để đỡ là quá chuẩn, còn thấy quá khó thì với em miếng nhựa gì đó trơn trơn làm gá đỡ thì cũng quá đạt yêu cầu rồi, dư sức 500rpm cho bác.


Bác Anhco xác nhận chính xác kích thước khớp nối và sơmi như thế nào để em tính. EM có 3 cái khớp nối mini 6.35-6 ( 2 cái ) 6.35-6.35 ( 1 cái ) , sẵn gửi hàng cho chú WW thì em gửi chung 1 chỗ luôn cho lẹ.... bác được free ship hen

----------


## anhxco

> Cái đó thì bác lấy miếng nhựa gì đó khoan lổ đúng bằng phi chỗ visme bi gá bạc đạn rồi bắt ốc cố định là được, phía đó chỉ làm nhiệm vụ định tâm cho cây visme bi khỏi phải rung lắc khi quay tốc độ cao thôi . Nếu chế được miếng nhôm gá bạc đạn vào để đỡ là quá chuẩn, còn thấy quá khó thì với em miếng nhựa gì đó trơn trơn làm gá đỡ thì cũng quá đạt yêu cầu rồi, dư sức 500rpm cho bác.
> 
> 
> Bác Anhco xác nhận chính xác kích thước khớp nối và sơmi như thế nào để em tính. EM có 3 cái khớp nối mini 6.35-6 ( 2 cái ) 6.35-6.35 ( 1 cái ) , sẵn gửi hàng cho chú WW thì em gửi chung 1 chỗ luôn cho lẹ.... bác được free ship hen


OK, chiều tối nay e confirm lại chổ bác.( cả ngày đi làm không về nhà đo đc).
Mà em có mấy con motor trục 7mm nữa, bác Nam không có ah?
Bác cho e xin stk nhé, hoặc em nếu Thắng gửi thì em nhờ T gửi dùm rồi e gửi lại cho Thắng. Bác inbox e cái giá cho newbie nhé.
Cám ơn bác

----------


## garynguyen

Bác Nam có để cho em một cái 7-10. Hôm xưa bác Giang cho em con DC servo mà đầu nó là 7. Nhà có 8-10 rồi mà ko dùng dc. Em ko biết làm cái sơ mi

----------


## Nam CNC

cốt 7 bỏ vào 8 thì mua miếng đồng lá 0.5mm cuộn tròn lại tìm cách nhét vào vẫn ok, còn không thì nhờ bác thợ tiện , tiện cho cái sơ mi 7-8. Em không có khớp nối lổ 7mm nha.

----------


## anhxco

> cốt 7 bỏ vào 8 thì mua miếng đồng lá 0.5mm cuộn tròn lại tìm cách nhét vào vẫn ok, còn không thì nhờ bác thợ tiện , tiện cho cái sơ mi 7-8. Em không có khớp nối lổ 7mm nha.


Gửi bác!

Em đã kiểm tra, chốt lại thế này bác nhé:
1./ 3 cái 6.35, làm 3 cái sơ mi 4mm( không phải 4.5.
2./ tổng e cần 4 cái mà bác không đủ, vậy bác cứ lấy cho e thêm 1 con 8mm, đầu kia cũng sơ mi 4mm luôn.
Tổng tiền bao nhiêu bác nhắn em. E sẻ nhờ Thắng chuyển cho bác rồi e giửi Thắng sau.
Ship thì cứ theo ý bác, về chổ thắng rồi e lấy.

Thanks

----------


## writewin

boy nhà nghèo nên em mua thiếu chịu mà anh ^^, he he, mấy cái áo sơ mi cho anh cơ hay thầy giáo hiển thì đơn giản rồi ah, sẳn có sinh viên thực tập của hiển gởi qua em cho nó tập tiện luôn, tiện cho thầy đố nó dám làm ẩu, ha ha

em có lấy phí sân bãi đó ah nha, ai đến bao em ly cà fe hay nước ngọt hoặc kẹo mới dc lấy hàng nhé ^^

----------


## anhxco

> boy nhà nghèo nên em mua thiếu chịu mà anh ^^, he he, mấy cái áo sơ mi cho anh cơ hay thầy giáo hiển thì đơn giản rồi ah, sẳn có sinh viên thực tập của hiển gởi qua em cho nó tập tiện luôn, tiện cho thầy đố nó dám làm ẩu, ha ha
> 
> em có lấy phí sân bãi đó ah nha, ai đến bao em ly cà fe hay nước ngọt hoặc kẹo mới dc lấy hàng nhé ^^


Ok, vậy để mấy cái sơmi cho cậu sv thực tập làm nha, làm không tôt Thắng cho rớt luôn. hehe.
Tiền tính cho a Nam nhờ Thắng chuyển 1 lần dùm luôn hi, khi nào gặp anh gửi lại.
Thank T.
To a Nam: Nhờ a gửi cho e 3 cái khớp nối 6.35mm và 1 cái 8mm.
Thank a Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

khớp nối thì em có 3 bộ như đã nói và có 1 cái xài ốc hệ inch , chỉ sợ bán cho bác dùng mà không có lục giác xài chắc chết quá , thôi thì em bán luôn cái cuối cùng cho bác và kèm theo 1 cây thép gió mài lục giác hệ inch cho bác luôn vậy. Mấy em mini đó thì em bán với giá 150K 1 em, bốn em thì 600K , ship thì gửi chung cho bác Thắng thì không tính tiền.

----------


## anhxco

> khớp nối thì em có 3 bộ như đã nói và có 1 cái xài ốc hệ inch , chỉ sợ bán cho bác dùng mà không có lục giác xài chắc chết quá , thôi thì em bán luôn cái cuối cùng cho bác và kèm theo 1 cây thép gió mài lục giác hệ inch cho bác luôn vậy. Mấy em mini đó thì em bán với giá 150K 1 em, bốn em thì 600K , ship thì gửi chung cho bác Thắng thì không tính tiền.


Ok, thống nhất vậy nhé bác N. Tình hình là lô hàng này khi nào chuyển a Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngày mai sẽ gửi ra cho WW thông qua Phương Trang. Như đã nói chuyện với Thắng, bác cứ chuyển tiền cho Thắng và đến ngày nhận hàng thì nhờ Anhco qua nhà Thắng nhận hàng nhé , còn vụ sơmi thì cứ trao đổi với WW hen.


--- Xác nhận bán thêm 3 cái cho bác Nông Dân Cần Cù .

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Solero 

 8-14 em còn 4 cái giống nhau, vì nó gá đến 14 xác nó to , nên nó nằm ở mức giá 200K 1 em

 8-10 em không có hàng

 8-12 , thì em không có cái nào , chỉ có 12-12 thì có 3 cái rất ngon giá 200k/1em


     *****    Còn 8-8 , 8-10 loại có miếng đệm PU ở giữa , hàng của Vexta japan luôn , dư sức cho chạy gỗ , còn kim loại thì em không thích lắm , ngoài tiệm bán 150K 1 em , các bác thích thì em lấy về bán cho các bác , chênh lệch 10 k 1 em và trên 10 em thì em chịu khó lấy về bán , chứ ít quá không đủ em uống nước mía thì ở nhà uống nước lã khỏe hơn hehehe.

----------


## cncdn

Anh Nam có nhôm profile k vậy, cho e xin kích thước và giá nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

nhôm profile mình không có bán , nó cồng kềnh , giá trị không cao nên không nằm trong danh mục đi buôn hehehe. Cái nào mình bán là mình đưa lên hết à.

----------


## mig21

a Nam toàn chơi đồ nhỏ mà chất thôi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Hôm nay mới hoàn thành cho bác nông dân cần cù bộ 3 khớp nối 


Sơmi tự xử, đúng tiêu chuẩn, đúng yêu cầu kĩ thuật , ra đưa ông thợ tiện bắt ổng làm giống vậy ổng cho 1 phát vào mặt hehehe.

      ---Đầy đủ bộ phận, vành chặn , 3 rãnh xẻ dọc , 1 rãnh xẻ đứt liền , với kiểu này em có thể làm sơmi hạ bậc vô tư từ lớn đến bé.




     --- KHớp nối 14-13 , sau khi hoàn thành khớp nối có kích thước mới 14-10 ( 2 cái ) 14-9 (1 cái)




          -----Ngày mai gửi nhanh cho bác , cho em xin cái địa chỉ, em quên mất tiêu rồi.

----------

cnc300, duonghoang

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tưởng bác Nam CNC bận công tác vùng sâu không có in tờ nét, trả lời em pm cái xem tình hình thế nào?

----------


## writewin

hàng đám khớp nối anh Nam gởi ra đã về đến xưởng em, anh co với thầy giáo Hiển ghé 16 or 89 Lê Sát nhận hàng nhé, anh mig có cần ko ghé ra lấy luôn

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm nay mới hoàn thành cho bác nông dân cần cù bộ 3 khớp nối 
> 
> 
> Sơmi tự xử, đúng tiêu chuẩn, đúng yêu cầu kĩ thuật , ra đưa ông thợ tiện bắt ổng làm giống vậy ổng cho 1 phát vào mặt hehehe.
> 
>       ---Đầy đủ bộ phận, vành chặn , 3 rãnh xẻ dọc , 1 rãnh xẻ đứt liền , với kiểu này em có thể làm sơmi hạ bậc vô tư từ lớn đến bé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đẹp quá bác Nam!

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhxco

> hàng đám khớp nối anh Nam gởi ra đã về đến xưởng em, anh co với thầy giáo Hiển ghé 16 or 89 Lê Sát nhận hàng nhé, anh mig có cần ko ghé ra lấy luôn


Hi Thắng, e nhờ cậu đệ tử xử giúp anh 4 cái sơ mi nhé, chuyển thành phi 4mm hết nhé. Lúc nào xong nhắn anh qua lấy luôn ( mà 1-2 ngày xong k ta)

----------


## writewin

ko kịp đâu anh, mấy hôm nay bên em đang đua với thời gian nên chắc chắn ko tách người ra làm việc ngoài dc ah, ai cũng có công việc hết nếu 1 ng dừng thì cả nhóm sẻ bị chậm lại rất nhiều ah, nếu anh cần gấp thì đem xuống đường cô bắc, chổ đó em có quen vài ng  ah

----------


## anhxco

> ko kịp đâu anh, mấy hôm nay bên em đang đua với thời gian nên chắc chắn ko tách người ra làm việc ngoài dc ah, ai cũng có công việc hết nếu 1 ng dừng thì cả nhóm sẻ bị chậm lại rất nhiều ah, nếu anh cần gấp thì đem xuống đường cô bắc, chổ đó em có quen vài ng  ah


hi`, thôi có giúp anh, cuối tuần này cũng đc mà, hehe. chứ a k rảnh giờ hành chính nên đi làm hơi khó.

----------


## ngthha

Bác Nam còn cái nào lỗ 22 ko để em hai cái.

----------


## emptyhb

Anh Nam còn khớp nối 13-14 không? em cần 2 cái.

----------


## Nam CNC

----lỗ tận 22 thì khó có quá , nhưng nhớ trong bãi quận 8 có 1 cái duy nhất nên em sẽ cố gắng lục tìm lại cho bác hehehe ( cái quỷ này cầm lên vứt xuống mấy lần vì thấy không có gì ngon mà giá hơi cao nên không thích )


---- lỗ 13-14 anh hết rồi , nhưng đi lấy lại của người ta thì có giá 200K 1 cái hen , vì anh không có nên đi lấy hàng của người khác thì giá hơi cao .

----------

